# Hervey Bay - Easter Holidays



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Didn't plan it this way but it looks like i'll be in Hervey Bay over the Easter long weekend (april 6th-9th).

Will have the yaks and will be doing some fishing. Keen to meet up with any locals for a fish  .

Don't have any plans as such but I suppose around the pier is what i'm thinking at the moment - is the first time in the area with my yak though so i'm not really sure of the options.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya Scotty, give a shout when the time is getting closer. will definately be in on this one mate.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm, I am over due for a trip to the bay myself, might see ya up there.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

PM sent Mick


----------

